# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم السامسونج  سوفت ويير(Samsung Software) تم الرد كيف أقوم بفك رمز الشبكة ل Samsung galaxy tab 8.9 gt p 7300

## ezzahi jalal

بسم الله الرحمان الرحيمأعزائي الخبراء إشتريت جهاز سامسونغ جالاكسي تاب 7300 Samsung Galaxy Tab 8.9 GT P7300
كن عندما أردت تشغيل بطاقة الأنترنت 3G يطلب مني رمز فك الشبكة    
ما العمل في هذه الحالة

----------


## sab_bane

السلام 
عليك بأقرب محال لفك شفرة الهاتف

----------


## ezzahi jalal

هل من طريقة أقوم بها بنفسي  
أملك بعض المكتسبات محترمة في مجال الفلاش والديكوداج وما ينقصني هو اللودر والملف الخاص بذلك

----------


## sab_bane

> هل من طريقة أقوم بها بنفسي  
> أملك بعض المكتسبات محترمة في مجال الفلاش والديكوداج وما ينقصني هو اللودر والملف الخاص بذلك

 السلام   
ليس انتقاصا منك او من خبرتك و انما هي متطلبات و ادوات تلزمك ك z3x  
و إلى هذه الساعة لم اقف على طريقة مجانية لفك شفرة جهازك اللهم طريقة معقدة و خطيرة لا انصح بها

----------


## ezzahi jalal

شكرا أخي فهمت قصدك الآن     
بالتوفيق للموقع بالمزيد من التألق

----------


## ezzahi jalal

أخي sab_bane  
حول نفس الموظوع قمت بالذهاب إلى أخصائي الهواتف لكن بعدعدت ساعات من البحث فشل في إيجاد متطلبات العمل  
يملك boite الخاصة بالفلاش لكنه صرح لي بأنه فشل في إيجاد الملفات الخاصة  
أرجوك أخي أين أجد الملفات الخاصة بهذا الجهاز وإذا كان أمكن ولو نبذة بسيطة عن طريقة العمل وأنا سأقوم بإعطاء الملفات والموظوع لأخصائي الهواتف لإتباع التعليمات   
أخيرا أرجو أن لا أكون قد أطلت عليك عزيزي   
أنا في الإنتظار

----------


## sab_bane

السلام
أخي انا معك سوف اقوم بتبيان الطريقة عليك بالصبر

----------


## ezzahi jalal

شكرا جزيلا لك أخي

----------


## ezzahi jalal

> السلام
> أخي انا معك سوف اقوم بتبيان الطريقة عليك بالصبر

   
ﻻزلت أنتظر أخي العزيز

----------

